# Farmall Fans Checkin!!



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

It has occurred to me as of late that we are getting quite a group of Farmall Fans here and it seems appropriate to make this forum a focal point for all of us to share one of America's finest achievements!


As A boy I thought this was the best of the Best and I still do!!

Please post your pics on this thread so as we might all drool!!


Dean

My Little "B" Known affectionately as "Granny" Not to be confused with the one on the Left seat!! 


<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/Picsforxmascard06003cropped1.jpg">


----------

